# Anfänger - Knieschoner für Trails



## goala (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen.
Derzeit werden für meine Trailausfahrten noch meine alten InlineSkate Knieschoner hergenommen, die durch "ordentliche " abgelöst werden sollen.

Anhand der Suche habe ich meine Auswahl mal auf die folgende Modell reduziert:
POC VDP, ION K_PAC (AMP), ION K_LITE

Nachdem ich allerdings noch realtiv neu auf den Trails unterwegs bin, stellen sich mir noch zwei Fragen:
a) Welche Klasse (leichte oder heavy duty) für normale Trail- / Enduro-Ausfahrten (z.B.: K_PAC oder K_Lite)??
b) Ist ein Schienbeinschoner sinnvoll? (gibt es bereits montiert oder als Ergänzung)

Gerade bei dem Thema Schienbeinschoner bin ich noch am hin und herschwanken da ich ja im Standardsortiment der üblichen Händler die Schoner ohne Schienbein deutlich stärker vertreten sind. Auf der anderen Seite können die Pins ziemlich unangenehm werden....

Danke für einen Feedback


----------



## Dmartin20 (25. Mai 2017)

Das ist Geschmackssache. Mit keinen der von Dir genannten Schonern machst was falsch, passen müssen sie.
Für Touren eher leichte, abfahrtslastige Touren eher dickere, Park dann inklusive Schienbein. Zumindest mache ich es so. 

Ich würde die K Pac bevorzugen. 
Wenn du aber eher gemässigt unterwegs bist dann die light.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belchenradler (25. Mai 2017)

goala schrieb:


> Gerade bei dem Thema Schienbeinschoner bin ich noch am hin und herschwanken da ich ja im Standardsortiment der üblichen Händler die Schoner ohne Schienbein deutlich stärker vertreten sind. Auf der anderen Seite können die Pins ziemlich unangenehm werden....



Hängt stark davon ab, wie sicher du fährst und was für Trails du fährst. Wenn z.B.  Hinterradversetzen gebraucht / geübt wird, sind Schienbeinprotektoren am Anfang sicherlich nützlich. ION-Schienbein-Protektor-Strümpfe lassen sich gut mit den genannten Knieprotektoren kombinieren. Sie lassen sich bergauf, oder wenn man sie nicht braucht, 2x umschlagen und sind dann wirkliche Socken.

Für schweres Gelände würde ich stabilere Schienbein / Knie-Protektoren-Kombis empfehlen .


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Mai 2017)

Würde auch am Anfang eher Schienbeinschoner anziehen, die Ion Socken sind echt top.
Knieschoner (soft) kommen bei mir in der Abfahrt drann, sonnst wird mir das zu warm. 
Welche? Jeder hat andere Beine und Knie, einfach mal testen. Ich habe welche von IXS und bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Tikalla (26. Mai 2017)

Ich kann die Race Face Ambush Knee empfehlen, wenn's Knieschoner sein dürfen. Die Tragen sich super bequem. Vor allem haben die Klettverschlüsse  und lassen sich somit ganz schnell und einfach anziehen
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...y_country=48&gclid=COvgh__XjNQCFY8K0wodTdwEhg


----------



## RockAddict (26. Mai 2017)

Das du welche brauchst und welche musst du entscheiden.
Ich fahre zB leichte Trails und etwas Downhill und habe mir die ION K-Cap Evo geholt.
Scheinen etwas überdimensioniert zu sein, für mich sind die aber perfekt da ich "stoßempfindliche Kniee" habe.
Durch die Polsterung und der zusätzlichen Plastik-schale kommt so gut wie nichts frontal durch auch keine spitzen Gegenstände.
Hatte bis jetzt schon zwei mal unfreiwilligen Bodenkontakt und hab mich mit diesen Knieschoner immer sehr sicher gefühlt.
Jemand anderes, der wahrscheinlich mehr auf dem Kasten hat oder weniger empfindliche Kniee, trägt vllt nur leicht gepolsterte Schoner oder gar keine.
Schienbeinschoner würde ich dir empfehlen wenn du auf den Trails Sprünge, Drops, Bunny Hops etc machst.
Denn vor allem bei kleinen Tricks rutsch man gern mal von den Pedale ab und knallt sich diese gegen das Schienbein.
Bei den K-Cap Evo kann man diesen Schienbeinschoner hin- oder abmontieren.


----------



## goala (26. Mai 2017)

Danke für die guten Antworten.
Ich denke es wird wohl eine Knieschoner mit Schienbeinschutz (abnehmbar).

@RockAddict : Ist der K-Cap Evo recht schwer und warm bzw. warum hast Du nicht den K-Pact Select genommen?


----------



## Dmartin20 (26. Mai 2017)

goala schrieb:


> Danke für die guten Antworten.
> Ich denke es wird wohl eine Knieschoner mit Schienbeinschutz (abnehmbar).
> 
> @RockAddict : Ist der K-Cap Evo recht schwer und warm bzw. warum hast Du nicht den K-Pact Select genommen?


Gibt es den K Pact select noch?


----------



## goala (29. Mai 2017)

Die K Pact Select werden noch immer aktiv auf der Homepage beworben


----------



## Dmartin20 (29. Mai 2017)

goala schrieb:


> Die K Pact Select werden noch immer aktiv auf der Homepage beworben


Ok. Hab nur von nem kumpel gehört, dass die etwas drücken an der Verbindung Knie zu Schienbein. Die neuen Evo sollen gut sein aber auch teuer...


----------



## goala (29. Mai 2017)

Ist das System vom Select zum Evo unterschiedlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (29. Mai 2017)

Ist eine Frage des Gefühls. Ich fahre auf den Hometrails Knie-Schienbeinschoner von Dainese
 . Im Bikepark die Knie-Schienbeinschoner von ION


----------



## Dmartin20 (29. Mai 2017)

goala schrieb:


> Ist das System vom Select zum Evo unterschiedlich?


Kann ich nur vom hören -sagen bestätigen. Soll angenehmer sein.


----------



## RockAddict (29. Mai 2017)

goala schrieb:


> Danke für die guten Antworten.
> Ich denke es wird wohl eine Knieschoner mit Schienbeinschutz (abnehmbar).
> 
> @RockAddict : Ist der K-Cap Evo recht schwer und warm bzw. warum hast Du nicht den K-Pact Select genommen?


Im Vergleich zum select schenkt sich da nicht viel vom Gewicht her. Die haben den gleichen Aufbau nur dass der K-Cap Kunststoff auf dem äußeren Stoff hat. Schwitzen tu ich auch in meinen billo Inlineschoner die hinten offen sind.
Hab die K-Cap behalten weil das tragegefühl einfach genial ist. Normalerweise zieh ich protektoren immer vor einer Trail an und danach aus, aber die k cap lasse ich dann volls dran weil ich sie nicht als störend empfinde.


----------



## goala (31. Mai 2017)

Also ich habe mir jetzt die K_Cap_Evo bestellt und bin mal auf die Passform gespannt. Laut den Maßen bin ich genau an der Grenze


----------



## fone (1. Juni 2017)

*hat sich wohl erledigt*


----------



## goala (3. Juni 2017)

So nun ein erster Feedback. Ich habe mir die Schoner K_Pac Lite, K_Pact und K_Cap Evo in Größe L bestellt ...

K_Pac Lite und K_Pact:
Bekomme ich in Gr. L nicht über/um meine Waden drum  ... ob da XL ausreichend sein wird bin ich skeptisch
Generell gefällt mir beim K_Pact die zusätzlichen seitlichen Polster am Knie

K_Cap Evo:
Hmmm da bin ich irgendwie unschlüssig ... Passform etwas undefinierbar da er viele Einstellmöglichkeiten hat und ich habe das Gefühl im Gegensatz zum K_Pact sitzt er nicht bündig
Seitlich hat er leider keine zusätzlichen Polster
Das Anziehen empfinde ich im Moment noch etwas umständlich
Die Lösung mit dem Schienbeinschoner finde ich top

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goala (11. Juli 2017)

Also Danke nochmal für die Unterstützung. Es sind die K_Cap Evo geworden und ich bin wirklich zufrieden.

Neben dem Aspekt das ich nur die K_Cap in XL über meine Beine bekomme, sind sie beim Biken wirklich angenehm  die nächsten Trails können kommen!


----------



## onhiddenpaths (15. Juli 2017)

Sehr interessante Diskussion, stehe vor demselben Problem. 
Ich möchte mein Knie und Schienbein downhill auf Trails schützen, uphill würde ich sie am Rucksack tragen. Da ich eher ambitioniert fortgeschritten als wirklich gut fahre, wird es wohl in der nächsten Zeit die ersten Begegnungen zwischen Pins und Schienbein geben oder auch mal Knie und Waldboden 

Die Bikebuddies haben die K_Caps, die sind immer schnell angelegt am Trailstart.
Allerdings ist der Preis schon eine stolze Sache, gibt es Alternativen? Wie ist die Haltbarkeit?


----------



## goala (16. Juli 2017)

Kuck mal bei OutdoorBroker ... da gibts die heute für 126euronen
Bzgl Haltbarkeit kann ich keine Wertung abgeben da ich sie erst seit ein paar Wochen im Einsatz habe ...


----------



## onhiddenpaths (16. Juli 2017)

Hab sie in Größe L bestellt, schau ich mir mal an. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Laterne_13 (21. Juli 2017)

Ich würde mich hier gerne einklinken, da ich auch auf der Suche bin. Ich bin ebenso noch unschlüssig, da ich eigentlich gerne etwas mit Schienenbeinschutz hätte, aber Angst habe, dass es doch zu sehr stört.
Wie viel halten die Protektorensocken von ION aus. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die beim Abrutschen vom Pedal gut schützen, aber gleichzeitig der Stoff sofort aufreißt. Hat da schon jmd Erfahrungen und kann man die Socken wirklich mehrfach umklappen, wenn es zu warm wird?
Die Kombi Socken + Knieprotektor reizt mich irgendwie am Meisten, aber ich habe auch 0 Erfahrung mit Protektoren.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## goala (21. Juli 2017)

Also ich habe erst am Montag auch die Schienbeinschoner dran gehabt und sie überhaupt nicht bemerkt. Lediglich am Anfang muss ich die Schoner wirklich sauber anlegen da ich ansonsten keine Ruhe hab


----------



## Laterne_13 (21. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Info.
Gibt es auch etwas, was die Knöchel mit schützt oder gibt es da nur hohe Schuhe als Alternative?
Die habe ich mir gestern nämlich ordentlich angeschlagen


----------



## Ahija (21. Juli 2017)

@Laterne_13 Schau mal hier
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop/bandages-supports-560/l-24


----------



## Laterne_13 (21. Juli 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> @Laterne_13 Schau mal hier
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop/bandages-supports-560/l-24



Super! Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Schlaefisch (22. Juli 2017)

Laterne_13 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich hier gerne einklinken, da ich auch auf der Suche bin. Ich bin ebenso noch unschlüssig, da ich eigentlich gerne etwas mit Schienenbeinschutz hätte, aber Angst habe, dass es doch zu sehr stört.
> Wie viel halten die Protektorensocken von ION aus. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die beim Abrutschen vom Pedal gut schützen, aber gleichzeitig der Stoff sofort aufreißt. Hat da schon jmd Erfahrungen und kann man die Socken wirklich mehrfach umklappen, wenn es zu warm wird?
> Die Kombi Socken + Knieprotektor reizt mich irgendwie am Meisten, aber ich habe auch 0 Erfahrung mit Protektoren.
> 
> ...



Bin, nachdem ich zig Knien-/Schienbeinschonerkombis probiert habe, bei den Socken + IXS Flow gelandet. Socken sind beim fahren erstmal ziemlich bequem und weniger warm als die ganzen Schoner. Umklappen/runterschieben geht, da der Protektor aus 3 Teilen besteht. Was sie im Ernstfall bringen, weiß ich aber (zum Glück) noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theller (1. August 2017)

Laterne_13 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich hier gerne einklinken, da ich auch auf der Suche bin. Ich bin ebenso noch unschlüssig, da ich eigentlich gerne etwas mit Schienenbeinschutz hätte, aber Angst habe, dass es doch zu sehr stört.
> Wie viel halten die Protektorensocken von ION aus. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die beim Abrutschen vom Pedal gut schützen, aber gleichzeitig der Stoff sofort aufreißt. Hat da schon jmd Erfahrungen und kann man die Socken wirklich mehrfach umklappen, wenn es zu warm wird?
> Die Kombi Socken + Knieprotektor reizt mich irgendwie am Meisten, aber ich habe auch 0 Erfahrung mit Protektoren.
> 
> ...



Die ION-Protektorsocken halten nicht viel aus, nach 4 Tagen Trails (ohne Stürze) bei denen ich sie anhatte hat der Stoff überall Löcher.  Kann sie eigentlich nicht mehr anziehen weils so scheisse aussieht.



Laterne_13 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Gibt es auch etwas, was die Knöchel mit schützt oder gibt es da nur hohe Schuhe als Alternative?
> Die habe ich mir gestern nämlich ordentlich angeschlagen



Die ION-Socken schützen auch die Knöchel.


----------



## Florent29 (1. August 2017)

theller schrieb:


> Die ION-Protektorsocken halten nicht viel aus, nach 4 Tagen Trails (ohne Stürze) bei denen ich sie anhatte hat der Stoff überall Löcher.  Kann sie eigentlich nicht mehr anziehen weils so scheisse aussieht.



Klar, sind ja auch Socken aus ganz normalem Synthetikstoff, keine Schoner aus Cordura.


----------



## Timo78 (16. September 2017)

Entscheidungshilfe gefragt:

K_Pact_Select oder K_Cap_Evo?

K_Cap_Evo: 
-besserer Schutz frontal durch die aufgeklebten Platten.
-seitlich keine weiteren Polster
-Schienbeinschutz abnehmbar

K_Pact_Select:
-seitliche Polsterung
-Schienbeinschutz fest angenäht

Eine Mischung aus beiden wäre optimal. Die Platten des K-Cap und der seitliche Schutz des K_Pacts.

Was tun?


----------

